# My new Grow Room



## Darin (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, I have finally reached a point where I can start moving plants into my new basement grow room. It is 10'x11' and is lit by a 400w HPS light. @ walls are poured concrete and the others are 2"x4" stud construction (16" on center) I have run 3 GFCI outlets, an incandescent light, and Have yet to run the wiring for an exhaust fan (will hook into existing bathroom exhaust fan ductwork). I also have yet to insulate the ceiling, drywall the non concrete walls and ceiling (greenboard with water proof paint), install the door, install a utility sink and RO system and of course move the rest of the plants in.


Here it is so far with the first load of plants moved from the temp grow area.




















Anyone see anything I need to change before I get any farther in this project?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh man, this is going to look awesome! You're lucky to have a nice big space like that! Keep us updated as the construction progresses.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 11, 2006)

Exciting times!

One piece of advice is take a picture of it at least once a month, you will be amazed how much things change in a year. I am still kicking myself for not doing the same, from fishtanks to grow areas.

I personally wouldn't use greenboard. Being in the drying biz, here's the lowdown: it DOES get wet, it just doesn't dry out. It soaks up humidity and moisture from the cut ends and holds water in the gypsum. We have to cut it out on flood jobs because there is no way to dry it without peeling the coating off it. Unfortuntely I don't know of a good substitute for aesthetics. Plastic would be my first choice if possible.

Concrete is an EXCELLENT humidifier. Water the floor and put a fan on it and your humidity will be at 80+% all year.

Jon
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENT


----------



## gary (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking good! I would suggest that the plastic is a very fine wall material, its waterproof and is easy to clean if mold tries to move in. That is is the real problem with basement grow rooms. (I suspect that Jon might have some more to about this.) If you are concerned about keeping the light levels up you can get rolls of mylar from hydroponic supply stores. These will reflect even more light than painted concrete or sheet rock.

wishing you good growing,
gary


----------



## Wendy (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good. It's almost the same as my grow room. Mine is only 8' x 8' though.  Hubby also used the greenboard on mine and I can't tell if it is wet or not. The baseboards do get a bit fuzzy at times but i wash them down with a bleach solution. Will you be usingmore than one light in there? I have three 400 watt HID lights in mine...I had two but found i still had dark corners. I have a bank of outlets on timers and a few more that have constant supply. The walls (and ceiling) are painted with high gloss bathroom paint so that it resists moisture and is easy to clean. No mold, but i suspect that my humidity doesn''t get high enough. (~60%)


----------



## Darin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Jon, Do you have a recommendation for an alternative to greenboard?

Wendy, I plan to have just the one light to start (until my lovely wife will allow me to buy another.


----------



## charlie c (Jul 11, 2006)

Having done a some rehabs over the years, I'd second Jon in SW Ohio about the greenboard. A good alternative, although more expensive, is OSB. It's waterproof--used for exterior sheathing. There are also, widely available, mildew resistant primers and paints made for bathroom use. 
Have used waterproof masonry products (Thoroseal or similar) in the past for grow rooms, but wouldn't recommend then. While ongoing maintenance is low, the sand base makes for a finish that has too much texture. Regardless of airflow. it still seems to make a perfect substrate for mold and algae.

charlie c


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 11, 2006)

Get that chair out of there!! You know that the space is going to quickly become too small so you need every bit you can get !:rollhappy: 
All kidding aside it's going to be nice.


----------



## rad (Jul 11, 2006)

Darin said:


> anything I need to change



more plants


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2006)

rad said:


> more plants


Great start Darin. You definately need more plants. 

Keep us posted on the grow area and inflow of plants (including the ones you have to sneak through past your wife oke: )


----------

